# Beschwörer Gym



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2011)

Bringen wir mal etwas Schwung ins neue LoL-Unterforum mit dem ebenfalls neuen Beschwörer Gym (Gym wie Fitnessraum, nicht die Schule ).

Hier könnt ihr euch mit anderen Beschwörern austauschen um eure Fertigkeiten in allen Bereichen des Spiels zu verbessern, wie etwa Runensets, Skillung oder mehr.
Das gilt natürlich für Neueinsteiger wie auch alten Hasen, konstruktive Beiträge sind gern gesehen 

Damit kommen wir auch schon zum ersten Beitrag an dem ihr euch austoben könnt.


Ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit einen vernünftige AP-Alistar zusammen zu bekommen (bevor jemand fragt, seit dem Rework, nicht seit Shushei^^).
Derzeit versuch ich es mit Mpen Reds, Armor Yellows, Magresi/Cdr Blues. Essenzen hab ich noch nicht komplett, denke aber an AP Essenzen.
Skillung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Schwanke zwischen 9/21/0 oder 9/0/21.

Erläuterung:
Die Reds dürften soweit klar sein, denke da geht bei kaum einen AP Champ ein Weg dran vorbei.  Bei den Blues und Yellows wollte ich auf tanky gehen, damit opfer ich etwas burst für sustain. Die alternative für die Mres Blues wären die CDR da Ali gerade im early sehr hohe cds hat. Die Essenzen sollen danke den Reds vor allem im early dem gegner sehr weh tun. So konnte ich eine(wenn auch schlechte) Annivia auf der solo Mid sehr gut harrassen  und früh ins Ei headbutten 
Bei der Skillung bei ich mir sehr uneinig. Erstere ist deutlich tankier und gibt dennoch dank dem vorletzten Talent gut ap und AS(gerade im late mit Lichbane finde ich eine sehr gute Synergy). Die zweite Skillung hilft mir dafür beim Manahaushalt, gibt ebenfalls im early benötigten CDR und sehr wichtig für eine sololane, mehr EXP. Als Gimmick noch geringere CDS auf Flash und im Endtalent auf alle Summoners. Klingt eigentlich deutlich besser als die erste (9/21/0) Skillung.Ich habe aber etwas die befürchtung das ich mit der zweiten Skillung und mein Ulti nutzlos bin. zwar ist mein Burst hoch, aber er erfordert immer mittem im Gegner zu stehen.

Zu den Items:
Als Start auf einer Duolane --> Dorans Ring
Als Start auf einer Sololane --> Manakristall plus Pots /eventuell auch Dorans Ring
Danach folgt im Regelfall ein Paar Schuhe, wenn möglich Sheen fertig machen oder einen Teil von kaufen.
Sheen fertig machen und erstes Item von Rhabadons oder Sorc-boots. Wenn man im eher schlecht da steht ein erstes Def-Item.
Core ist dann Sheen, Rhabadons und Sorc-boots(und ein Def-Item, vorzugsweise BV). Je nachdem wie lang das Spiel dann noch geht wird Sheen zu Lichbane ausgebaut und weiter auf Ap gegangen wenn es zum eigenen Gunsten verläuft. Ansonsten erst Resis aufbauen


So , nun zerreist mich


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2011)

Mpen Reds, AP Essenzen, Gelb Manareg/level oder AP/level, Blau CDR oder noch mehr AP oder AP/level
9/0/21.

Sololane Start mit Dorans Ring, wenn du keine Solo bekommst wird kein AP Ali gepickt sondern wenn überhaupt support Ali, der Build passt aber boots eher CDR als Mpen.

Flash/Ignite.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2011)

Danke schonmal fürs feedbackÜber die Manareg pro lvl hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, hatte aber mit Dorans Ring nie so wirklich Manaprobs, werds aber mal austesten 
Flash ist klar, zum initieren super auf Ali. Beim zweiten Zauber hab ich mich immer gescheut nicht Ghost zu nehmen. Schließlich ist Ali nicht grad die schnellste Kuh auf der Weide^^ 
Bezüglich der Sololane: Meinst du das weil Ali auf der Duolane nicht den Farm bekommt bzw dem anderen lassen sollte?


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2011)

http://clgaming.net/live/2629-fnatic-shushei Shushei streamt auch grad seinen Alistar. Er selbst nimmt Ap/level auf Blau und Gelb.

Ghost brauchst du nicht mit Ali, bist mit 3% MS Mastery und Lichbane schnell genug, bei Sololane hast du Recht.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2011)

sicher mit dem runenbuild bei ihm? steht nur caster drüber und als ich ihn grad im client geöffnet hatte, zeigte er mir zu erst seine achte seite TrOIL die auch sinn ergibt.
an sich find ich ja shushei einen super ap alistar aber wenn du recht hast finde ich seine siegel etwas verschwendet :/


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sicher mit dem runenbuild bei ihm? steht nur caster drüber und als ich ihn grad im client geöffnet hatte, zeigte er mir zu erst seine achte seite TrOIL die auch sinn ergibt.
> an sich find ich ja shushei einen super ap alistar aber wenn du recht hast finde ich seine siegel etwas verschwendet :/



War Troll die Seite mit Ap/level?

...

Nein, war sie nicht, mein Fehler.


----------



## Gazeran (25. Juni 2011)

Sry für Offtopic, aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof und finds irgendwie lustig xD


----------



## Pente (25. Juni 2011)

Masteries: 3/6/21 (Link: http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=944)

Runen usw nicht beachten, das ist ein Guide für Roaming-Alistar. Aber die Skillung würde ich genau so übernehmen. Die 6 Punkte in Def sind nicht verkehrt da Alistar ganz vorne drin steht, klar hat er sein Ulti, aber ein wenig Resi kann nicht schaden. AP / MagicPen bekommt er via Items genug.


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Masteries: 3/6/21 (Link: http://www.solomid.n...ides.php?g=944)
> 
> Runen usw nicht beachten, das ist ein Guide für Roaming-Alistar. Aber die Skillung würde ich genau so übernehmen. Die 6 Punkte in Def sind nicht verkehrt da Alistar ganz vorne drin steht, klar hat er sein Ulti, aber ein wenig Resi kann nicht schaden. AP / MagicPen bekommt er via Items genug.



Und du setzt die 6 Punkte im Def Baum ÜBER 15% Magic Pen? oO
15% sind so unglaublich viel und du brauchst die 6 Punkte Armor/Magic Resistance nicht direkt. Und da ja AP Alistar gespielt wird, mit dem Ziel Schaden zu machen, sind 15% Magic Pen um einiges besser als die Def Punkte.


----------



## Pente (26. Juni 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Und du setzt die 6 Punkte im Def Baum ÜBER 15% Magic Pen? oO
> 15% sind so unglaublich viel und du brauchst die 6 Punkte Armor/Magic Resistance nicht direkt. Und da ja AP Alistar gespielt wird, mit dem Ziel Schaden zu machen, sind 15% Magic Pen um einiges besser als die Def Punkte.


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Prozentuale Magic-Penetration wird nach der Magic-Penetration mit festem Wert abgezogen. Items die prozentual die Magieresistenzen oder Rüstung reduzieren sind grundlegend immer schlechter als der feste Wert.

*Beispiel:*
- Nehmen wir einen Grund-Magic-Resist-Wert von 30 bei dem Gegner an
- Mit Magic-Pen-Runen in Red reduzierst du diesen Wert um 8.5
- Der Gegner hat folglich nur noch 21.5 Magieresistenz
=> Die 15% bringen dir effektiv nur noch 3.2 Magie-Resi-Reduzierung beim Gegner!
=> +6 Magie-Resi / Rüstung bringen dir doppelt soviel Resistenz wie dein +15% Magic-Pen abzieht!

Als Melee, egal welcher, sind diese 6 Punkte im Earlie-Game enorm wichtig und stark. Die 15% Magic-Pen würden sich erst im Late-Game richtig bemerkbar machen wenn der Gegner bereits auf Banshee's Veil / Force of Nature gebaut hat. Dann hast du als AP-Alistar im optimalen Fall aber schon deine AP Items wie Rabadons gebaut und kannst Void-Staff bauen. Viele Skillen Magic-Pen und bauen sehr früh einen Void-Staff. In den meisten Fällen ist das absolute Goldverschwendung! Im Earlie-Midgame hat kaum jemand soviel Magie-Resistenz als, dass sich das rechnen würde. Als AP-Carry gilt es grundlegend Rabadons zu rushen, danach meist Rylei's und dann ist Spielraum für Items wie Void-Staff / Banshees / Rod of Ages / usw.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich hab ne Frage : 
wie soll ich Annie eher builden ? 
Glücksdolch(der der Gold gibt) oder Stein der Weisen (der Gold gibt) ? 
der Rest ist klar ,aber ich bevorzuge eins der beiden items bei mir zuhaben ,weil beide eig gut sind. 
Nur welches soll ich mitnehmen ?


----------



## Pente (26. Juni 2011)

Also ich spiele Annie wie folgt:
01. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


02. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


03. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


04. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


05. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


06. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


07. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


08. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


09. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal auch drei Dorans-Ringe. Hängt stark vom Lane-Gegner ab.

Grundlegend würde ich keines der beiden Items bauen. Wenn du unbedingt eines möchtest dann aber den Dolch wegen der AP. Im Grunde brauchst du diese aber wirklich nicht. Das Last-Hitten mit Annie ist enorm einfach da du die Minions einfach mit deinem Q-Spell töten kannst. Solange der Minion daran stirbt erhältst du 100% des Manas für den Spell zurück. Solang der Gegner auf der Lane dich in Ruhe last-hitten lässt verbrauchst du Null Mana. Bis Level 6 solltest du als Annie dich auch wirklich nur auf das Minion-Farmen konzentrieren. Alles andere ist verschwendetes Mana. Hängt halt immer vom Gegner auf der Lane ab, aber je länger du spielst und je höher du steigst umso mehr wirst du merken, dass man im Grunde am Anfang wirklich nur nebeneinander her farmt. Beide brauchen Last-Hits, beide brauchen Gold und beide wissen, dass der erste Tot auf der Lane bereits zum Ungleichgewicht der Kräfte führt, dies will keiner profozieren und so farmt man in der Regel meist ruhig nebeneinander


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

also eigentlich würde ich ja keinen von beiden empfehlen. aber da du ja nee empfehlung willst würde ich eher den kage nehmen. mana probs solltest du mit annie nicht haben von daher brauchst den philo nicht zumal er sich zu nix ausbauen lässt was du wirklich brauchst (was auch auf den kage zutrifft).

edit: warum den roa so spät pente? ich bau ihn in der regel zu erst fertig


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

& mit welche Glyphen spielst du ?


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

ich bezieh das mal auch auf mich 
mpen reds, mana/lvl yellows, cdr blues, ap quints oder hp quints

edit: es sind manaREG/lvl yellows gemeint, danke an Kronas für die Korrektur


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Ich meine jetzt für Anni :O


----------



## Kronas (26. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mana/lvl yellows



Ich hoffe du meinst Manareg.


@Annie Build:
Mit Boots und 3 Pots starten ist auch eine überlegung wert.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

jo mein auch manareg


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

& welche Masteries ? 

Haha ich erfrag mir hier grad nen ganzen Guide ,bzw ob ich richtig spiele


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

standard Caster Masteries 9/0/21


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Juni 2011)

Mal so ne Frage... Ist AP oder AD Twisted Fate effektiver? Will ihn öfter spielen und weiß nicht, auf was ich gehen soll.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

beides spielbar, aber sofern du das meiste rausholen willst, dann ap tf. ad tf hat leider den nachteil seiner viel zu geringen range


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Juni 2011)

Was hältst du von folgenen Runen:
Mpen Red (Standard eben), HP/lvl Yellow, MR Blue (Imo ist man sonst zu squishy) und Flat AP Quints?


----------



## Pente (26. Juni 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> @Annie Build:
> Mit Boots und 3 Pots starten ist auch eine überlegung wert.


Lohnt sich ganz selten. Gerade im Early sind die 100 HP und die 10 AP mehr nicht zu unterschätzen. Die Boots bringen dir mehr Mobilität und ein paar Healpotts naja, aber i.d.R. braucht man die Healpotts nicht. Wenn man weg von dem Standard Flash-Ignite Annie Ding geht und Flash-Port nimmt hat man gute Lane-Kontrolle und immer die Option auf einen Teleport-Gank mit Tibbers


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was hältst du von folgenen Runen:
> Mpen Red (Standard eben), HP/lvl Yellow, MR Blue (Imo ist man sonst zu squishy) und Flat AP Quints?



da du als ap tf eine große range hast, solltest du eigentlich nicht so oft schaden kassieren, von daher würde ich die def-runen doch austauschen. die yellows würde ich zu manareg/lvl ändern und die blues vielleicht zu ap irgendwas. musste schaun wo du deinen dmg output lieber haben willst. im early oder mid/late


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2011)

_Ich spiel ziemlich oft Supporter (Janna,Sona,Soraka,Karma) - was schlagt ihr denn so für Runen vor?

Derzeit hab ich (glaub ich - kann grad nicht schauen - Warteschlange -.-') : 

Rot : Magic Penetration
Gelb : Manareg per Level
Blau : AP per Level
Quintessence : 5 AP (3x) oder 26 HP (3x)

-----

Danke schonmal :-)
_


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

reds würde ich keine mpen runen nehmen, als supporter benutzt du dein mana ja eher für unterstützendes wie heal, schild etc. die brauchen kein mpen . pack lieber auch noch etwas ap rein.. sonst würde ich nur noch für die essenzen movespeed vorschlagen


----------



## TrollJumper (26. Juni 2011)

Ich schreibe hier mal meine Meinung, auch auf die Gefahr hin, von Kronas geflamed zu werden. 

Ich würde da nur blue durch CDR/per level ersetzen und immer die AP Quins nehmen.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2011)

_Alles klar - brauch aber erstmal wieder Punkte - bleib also erstmal noch ein wenig dabei - Rot könnte ich noch gegen HP tauschen - aber..da bleib ich wohl doch eher bei Magic Penetration?_


----------



## skyline930 (26. Juni 2011)

Was auch nicht zu verachten ist, sind die Gold-Quints. Wenn du wirklichen Support spielst, hast du am Ende vom Spiel max. 10 CS, einer meiner Mates spielt so ne richtig gute Soraka. Aber du musst was finden was zu dir passt. Das einzige was mMn gar nicht geht ist MPen, außer du willst harassen/dmg machen, was beides nicht deine Aufgabe ist.


----------



## TrollJumper (26. Juni 2011)

Harassen doch schon eher, weil man will ja, das der eigene Carry farmen kann und der gegnerische nicht.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

ja, aber das machst du dann nicht unbedingt mit spells sofern man nicht taric heißt 
viel eher versteckt man sich im busch, zoned den gegner und macht ab und an nee autoattacke, man darf ja nicht vergessend as der andere carry auch nicht allein ist und ein support der zu viel vagt ist schnell tot und damit auch dein carry


----------



## Dolgrim (27. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Prozentuale Magic-Penetration wird nach der Magic-Penetration mit festem Wert abgezogen. Items die prozentual die Magieresistenzen oder Rüstung reduzieren sind grundlegend immer schlechter als der feste Wert.
> 
> *Beispiel:*
> - Nehmen wir einen Grund-Magic-Resist-Wert von 30 bei dem Gegner an
> ...


Sobald der Gegner aber Merc Treads hat lohnen sich die 15% wieder! 


Das die 15% erst nach Flat abgezogen werden wusste ich bisher nicht ... dann lohnen sich die 6 Def Punkte doch, wenn man Probleme im Early bekommt (imo). Mal schauen vielleicht mach ich das auch mal so, danke für die Info 



			
				Painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> Rot : Magic Penetration
> Gelb : Manareg per Level
> Blau : AP per Level
> Quintessence : 5 AP (3x) oder 26 HP (3x)



Also ich würde die Roten durch HP ersetzen (die du ja schon hast). Wie von den anderen erwähnt lohnt sich Magic Pen da am wenigsten, da du mit deinen Spells ja normalerweise keinen Schaden anrichtest. Da lohnen sich evtl. sogar Armor Pen Runen zum Auto-Attack-Harrass  Ansonsten kannst du auch AP oder Armor auf Rot tun. Ich hab bei meiner Support Runenseite nur defensive Sachen, damit ich direkt etwas aushalte und als Items dann AP/Mana Reg/Gp5 nehmen kann (vielleicht lohnt sich das ja andersherum mehr? Also Runen AP/Mana Reg und Ingame dann defensiv?). Rot - Flat Armor ... Gelb - Flat Armor ... Blau MR per lvl (austauschbar gegen AP per lvl) ... Quints - Movementspeed 

Ein früher Philo deckt meistens meine Grundbedürfnisse und je nach Assists bekomm ich so genug Gold rein oder bau ein Heart of Gold/Kage's Lucky Pick (je nachdem wie meine Lane aussieht).

Ich spiel aber auch nicht Support Champs als Main


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2011)

Bei Fragen zum Support spielen kannste dich wahrscheinlich gut an Ahramanyu wenden. Wie ich seine Spielhistorie so seh, spielt er als main sona auf support


----------



## Pente (27. Juni 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Sobald der Gegner aber Merc Treads hat lohnen sich die 15% wieder!


Nicht, wenn du selbst die Zauberstiefel mit 20 Magic-Pen baust 



Dolgrim schrieb:


> Das die 15% erst nach Flat abgezogen werden wusste ich bisher nicht ... dann lohnen sich die 6 Def Punkte doch, wenn man Probleme im Early bekommt (imo). Mal schauen vielleicht mach ich das auch mal so, danke für die Info


Kein Problem, wie Resistenzen und Rüstungs-/Magiedurchdringung in League of Legends berechnet werden und funktionieren wissen erstaunlich wenig Spieler. Wenn man in Random-Games 2-3 Dorans Klingen oder Dorans-Ringe baut muss man sich in 90% aller Games von Teammates flamen lassen nur weil sie nicht verstehen, dass dies eine extrem effektive Methode zur Lane-Domination im Early-Game ist. Die Dorans-Items haben keinen so extrem hohen Verlust beim Wiederverkauf, es lohnt sich bereits wenn man auch nur einen Kill mit Doppel-Dorans-Ring erzielt hat. Mit diesem einen Kill hat man die Differenz bereits reingewirtschaftet, war es auch noch das First-Blood, hat sich das Ganze doppelt gelohnt.


----------



## Dolgrim (27. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn du selbst die Zauberstiefel mit 20 Magic-Pen baust



Arrrgh  Dafür weniger Tenacity ... naja egal 



Pente schrieb:


> ...



Ich würd sagen es kommt drauf an in welchem Elo man sich befindet. Ich persönlich wurde ab 1400 Elo ranked/50Wins + im Normal noch nie wegen Doran Items stacken geflamed.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wie Resistenzen und Rüstungs-/Magiedurchdringung in League of Legends berechnet werden und funktionieren wissen erstaunlich wenig Spieler.



Ein allgemeiner Tipp an alle die das Maximum aus ihrem Playstyle rausholen wollen, und ggf. Theorycraften wollen: LoL Wiki


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2011)

das mit den dorans kann ich zummindest bei den normalen games bestätigen. hab dank ganks mit brand die dominaz auf der mittellane verloren und daher auch nicht viel gold, also 3 dorans ringe geholt und durfte mir dann von 2 mates anhören was ich für ein noob bin. das spiel war verloren, aber ich stand am ende noch am besten da^^


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2011)

Hätte jmd mal nen paar Tipps für Jarvan am Start ? 
Build/Skillung ?


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hätte jmd mal nen paar Tipps für Jarvan am Start ?
> Build/Skillung ?



start regrowthpendant + pot
daraus philostone + heart of gold. dann rush auf trinity force. danach situationsbedingt, sollte ein gegner geefedet sein, beispielsweise ein ap carry, hol dir force of nature, sollte es allerdings sehr gut für dich laufen, sprich du konntest schon einige kills einfahren, würd ich nach trinityforce atmas holen. danach nurnoch deffitems. dein schaden ist immens selbst wenn du nur 2 dmg items hast.

build 21/0/9 komm ich am besten mit klar.
runen red armorpen, seals flatarmor, glyph mr/lvl quints armorpen -> großer schaden im early + lane dominanz

bei skillung q maxen, danach w. e lohnt sich nichtmehr als zweites zu maxen wegen des nerfes, imo. 

/e: ult natürlich immer wenn es geht  sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2011)

statt der arp quints könnte man auch die hp reg quints empfehlen. macht sich im verbidnung mit dem regrowth gut für den lane sustain wenn man solo top spielt.


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Juni 2011)

Jungle lieber mit Jarvan.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. Juli 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Annie wie folgt:



Das ist aufs hundertprozentigste mein Build.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. Juli 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> ...es lohnt sich bereits wenn man auch nur einen Kill mit Doppel-Dorans-Ring erzielt hat. Mit diesem einen Kill hat man die Differenz bereits reingewirtschaftet, war es auch noch das First-Blood, hat sich das Ganze doppelt gelohnt.



Muss ich absolut zustimmen. Anhang ist aus nem Ranked, von vor etwa 5 Minuten. Hatte Teemo und gegen Anivia gelant. Absolut dominiert. Dorans Blade als Startitem, dann 2000g gefarmt. Nochmal Double Dorans geholt + Madreds.
Nach 26 Minuten haben sie surrendert.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Juli 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Muss ich absolut zustimmen. Anhang ist aus nem Ranked, von vor etwa 5 Minuten. Hatte Teemo und gegen Anivia gelant. Absolut dominiert. Dorans Blade als Startitem, dann 2000g gefarmt. Nochmal Double Dorans geholt + Madreds.
> Nach 26 Minuten haben sie surrendert.



wobei man das mit den dorans aber eigentlich nur macht wenn man eben nicht so viel gold hat, weil sie eine günstige alternative zum hauptbuild sind^^


----------



## Pente (1. Juli 2011)

Das Gold ist eigentlich weniger der Grund um Dorans zu stacken.

*Nehmen wir einfach mal Annie als Beispiel:*
Man selbst kauft sich einen Dorans Ring, dieser gibt einem 100 HP, 5 Mana alle 10s und 10 AP. Als Lane-Gegner hat man Anivia mit einem Saphirkristall der ihr 200 Mana gibt. Die gegnerische Anivia ist also darauf aus möglichst schnell die Träne oder den Katalysator zu bekommen. Sobald das Laning beginnt und Anivia neben dem Last-Hitten ihr Q verhaut befördert sie sich in eine für sie extrem unangenehme Situation. Sie hat 100 Hp weniger, 10 AP weniger und weniger Mana-Reg als die ihr gegenüber stehende Annie. Entweder lässt Anivia nun Annie in ruhe Farmen oder sie spielt enorm aggressiv und versucht Annie zu töten. Nehmen wir einfach mal an bis Level 6 lassen sich beide in ruhe Farmen. Beide porten und Anivia kommt mit der Träne zurück auf die Lane, Annie mit einem zweiten Dorans Ring. Beide Level 6, gleicher Farm und Annie ist nun schon bei +200 HP, +20 AP und +10 Mana alle 10s.

Genau das ist der Moment in dem das Gleichgewicht auf der Lane kippt und eindeutig auf Annies Seite ist. Ab diesem Moment darf sich Anivia gar keinen Fehler mehr erlauben. Versucht sie nur einmal Annie mit Q+Wall+Ulti+E anzugreifen und verfehlt diese Kombi, ist genau dies der Punkt an dem jede Annie die CDs von Anivia eiskalt nutzen wird. Sie flasht sich zurück zu Anivia, setzt ihr Tibbers auf den Kopf und drückt sie mit Q+W Kombo in ihr Ei. Mit Alt+Rechtsklick lässt sie Tibbers das Ei attackieren, macht selbst noch Autohits und Spells drauf und Anivia ist in der Regel Geschichte.

*Grund Dorans zu stacken:*
Ein Dorans Item gibt dem Spieler für wenig Gold drei Stats und das macht diese Items im Early-Game so enorm stark. Mit jedem Dorans Item erhöht man nicht nur den Schaden sondern auch die Überlebensfähigkeit und genau dies ist der springende Punkt. Ein einziger Kill reicht aus um die Differenz von einem Dorans Item von Einkauf zu Verkauf auszugleichen. Die meisten  Spieler rushen Infinitys-Edge / Rabadons Deathcap / Trinity-Force und diese Items sind alle enorm teuer. Stackt man Dorans, macht dadurch mehr Schaden und überlebt länger als der Lane-Gegner so dominiert man diesen, killt ihn mehrfach und kommt schneller an die angestrebten Items. Beim Infinity-Edge und Rabadons kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass diese Items nur Schaden geben und keinerlei HP, d.h. wenn ihr dies rusht ohne Dorans zu stacken seid ihr nach wie vor leichte Beute für die Gegner und der Bonus-Schaden macht sich weniger bemerkbar, da ihr einfach nicht lange genug lebt. Das ist auch der Grund wieso man als Caster Rabadons rushed und danach Ryleis und Banshees baut. Rabadons gibt schon extrem viel Schadensbonus, dann kann man sich danach auf defensivere Items konzentrieren um die Kämpfe auch zu überleben.

Mein Rekord bisher war Rabadons nach 14 Minuten als Malzahar, mit 7/0 Stats auf der Mid-Lane. Mein Teleport hab ich zweimal genutzt um auf den anderen Lanes zu ganken  Wohl gemerkt hatte ich: 3x Dorans Ring und Zauberstiefel vorher gebaut


----------



## skyline930 (4. Juli 2011)

Ja, Triple Doran ist auf AP TF auch sehr effektiv, Sorc boots zwischen drin, so wies halt passt und dann straight rabadon, pewpew 

Teemo spiel ich mittlerweile auch auf Triple Dorans Blade, ein Teemo der nicht innerhalb von 1.5s umgenuked wird macht aua


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs,

da ich gerne Support spiele, habe ich mir Karma zugelegt. Runen wären HealthQuint, Mpen, CDreduce/lvl, Manaregg/lvl. Spells sind Flash und CV.
Nun sind die Items für mich eine Streitfrage. Karmas Spells scheinen ohne AP recht nutzlos zu sein, aber um den zu stacken müsste ich auf Supportauren wie z.B. Soulshroud und Aegis verzichten. Rentiert sich Karma als Aurenspendender Wardaufsteller oder doch lieber die AP-Variante?


----------



## Kronas (4. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> da ich gerne Support spiele, habe ich mir Karma zugelegt. Runen wären HealthQuint, Mpen, CDreduce/lvl, Manaregg/lvl. Spells sind Flash und CV.
> Nun sind die Items für mich eine Streitfrage. Karmas Spells scheinen ohne AP recht nutzlos zu sein, aber um den zu stacken müsste ich auf Supportauren wie z.B. Soulshroud und Aegis verzichten. Rentiert sich Karma als Aurenspendender Wardaufsteller oder doch lieber die AP-Variante?



Karma rentiert sich garnicht, aber AP Karma macht unglaublich viel spaß, solange du ne solo lane bekommst


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ein klitzekleines Problem mit unbegründeten Antworten. Vor- und Nachteile zu den Supportern mit denen ich Erfahrung habe kann ich natürlich abwiegen, aber bisher sehe ich kein totales Aus für Karma.


----------



## Kronas (4. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich habe ein klitzekleines Problem mit unbegründeten Antworten. Vor- und Nachteile zu den Supportern mit denen ich Erfahrung habe kann ich natürlich abwiegen, aber bisher sehe ich kein totales Aus für Karma.



Naja, was kann Karma, was andere nicht können? Darin liegt schon das eigentliche Problem. Janna kann genau so gut schilden und ihr Ult ist besser, als alles, was Karma zu bieten hat, Soraka heilt besser und kanns auch global, Sona hat nen AOE stun und noch viel anderes Zeug zu bieten und Taric... ist halt Taric, dominiert bot lane und hofft anschließend aufs beste. Karma macht im Prinzip alles, aber nichts richtig, skaliert nur mittelmäßig mit AP, aber ohne AP ist schlichtweg alles zu schwach, den Schaden kann man ohne AP komplett vergessen und ein 240er Schild, ein 270er Heal, mit dem man sogar zielen muss (und selten mehr als einen anderen trifft) sowie einen Strahl, mit dem man nur sehr schwer Gegner trifft und nur um 18% auf Stufe 5 slowed (sogar Nunu's Eisball schafft nach dem Nerf auf niedrigen Rängen schon mehr) oder Verbündete verschnellert lohnt sich kaum mit ins Team zu schleppen, da sie als Support ihren nötigen Farm auf der bot lane sowieso nicht bekommt (oder wenn doch, dem Team das lategame wegwirft, weil der AD carry keinen farm hat) und als AP auch zu nah dran muss, um genug Schaden zu machen (Q hat sehr kleine range und Mantra+E kann man zwar auf andere machen, aber die stehen selten so perfekt, wie man selbst sich hätte positionieren können, wobei man aber wieder mitten rein muss).

Antwort genug?


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2011)

Besser als der Einzeiler, ja. ;-)

Eine Chance bekommt sie vom mir trotzdem über mehrere Games. Sona und Janna gehören bei mir schon länger zum Inventar, brauche einfach etwas Abwechslung. Und diese heißt sicher nicht Taric... *schauder*


----------



## skyline930 (4. Juli 2011)

Hab Karma nur kurz gespielt, als sie f2p war. Karma ist auf jeden Fall kein Support wie Janna oder Soraka, eher ein Supportmage wie Lux oder Orianna, die durchaus auch auf AP Carry gespielt werden können. Deswegen wird sie von vielen als "not viable" eingestuft. Das Hauptproblem mit Karma auf der Lane ist das man Farm braucht, womit die traditionelle Ranged Carry/Support bot lane nicht optimal wird.

Karma würde ich wie jeden anderen Mage spielen. Itemtechnisch würde ich mit Karma Tear - CDR Boots - Rabadon - Rod of Ages als Corebuild nehmen, und dann an die Situation anpassen. Philostone ist sicher auch keine schlechte Wahl.
Tear ist ein Streitpunkt, aber mMn hat man als Karma 2 Dinge auf die man bei Items achten muss: 40% CDR ohne Blue cappen, *immer* Spells spammen können. 

Auf der Lane als Mate ist Karma wirklich nice. Speedbuff/debuff zum Chasen, AoE, Heal abh. von Missing HP, Shield. Den Heal würde ich nicht zu oft benutzen, und versuchen jedes Mantra für den AoE des Schild zu nutzen. Damit kannst du den Gegner zonen während du hinter deinen Minions stehst, ansonsten Mantra für den Heal um möglichst lange auf der Lane zu bleiben.

Ich finde eigentlich das einzige was Karma wirklich auszeichnet ist der Shield, wegen der extrem kranken Range (maximal ~ 1250) und einem ziemlich hohem Damage, und der Nervfaktor als Lanegegner ist auch verdammt hoch.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Ich find Pantheon richtig geil ,aber sein Ulti ist irgendwie komisch. 
Man springt ,aber es dauert extrem lange ;o


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Juli 2011)

So, Karma wurde nun ausgiebig getestet. Das Schild ist wirklich extrem mächtig, allerdings sind die restlichen Fähigkeiten einfach zu schwach. Die Range des Fächers sowie sein Radius sind zu gering, der Strahl eine nette Idee, aber in seiner Wirkung zu schwach. Wird, so lange Sona und Janna so bleiben wie sie sind von mir nicht im Ranked gespielt werden.

Zu Panthe: Korrigiert mich, aber so lange die Ziele seines Ultis nicht geslowed oder gesnared sind, kann ich problemlos einmal durch den Wirkungsradius seines Ultis hindurchlaufen. Irgendwie traurig.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Juli 2011)

pantheon gehört auch zu den generell zu schwachen champs. gefeeded und in den richtigen händen immernoch super, aber im vergleich zu sehr abhängig davon das man im seinem heartseeker stehen bleiben muss. dazu kommt die auch zu schwache ulti. zwar sieht der gegner nur die letzten paar sekunden den radius, aber das reicht ja schon. lohnt sich eigentlich nur zum splitpushen

so und morgen wird leona angetestet  ihre vorstellung im stream gestern hatte mich doch etwas enttäuscht. auf tank gespielt sah sie noch ein bissel mager auf der brust aus und ihr ulti finde ich von der range deutlich zu klein. wenn man nicht unbedint im mittelpunkt davon steht wird man nicht gestunned sondern nur geslowed. dazu kommt mit ap skalierender schaden. da das ganze ähnlich wie brands PoF verzögert wirkt und dabei sichtbar ist, scheint mir der stun zu unzuverlässig und als tank der schaden zu mager. da ist mir amumus ult die bessere variante von. aber ich kenne die zahlen noch nicht und widerrufe damit alles eben gesagte


----------



## Ennia (11. Juli 2011)

So, ich hab mir jetzt mal Yorick angesehen, nachdem er ja gebufft wurde. Jetzt ist er doch ein wenig OP, wie ich finde - was denkt ihr?

Ich spiel ihn so wie Phreak im show cast. Nur die Items fallen bei mir etwas anders aus (BV, Manamune, Mercury's Treats, TF). Kaufen werd ich ihn nicht. Er dient lediglich zu Unterhaltungszwecken atm.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Ich finde Alistar nach wie vor absolut krass ich weiß nurnoch nicht wie ich ihn spielen soll. Derzeit spiel ich ihn mit dem Defensiven Skilltree (ich bin erst lv 24, daher ist quasi nur der + 3 Punkte in AP betroffen) und Caster-Runeset (das besteht bei mir aus AP, Magic Penetration und dodge - fragt nicht xD). Wie spiel ich ihn nun? Meistens spiel ich ihn solo Top, wenns halt geht und kaufe mir am Anfang Dorans Ring. Je nachdem wies läuft auch gern noch einen. Sonst rush ich dann normale Schuhe und Sheen. Schuhe hängen vom Gegnerteam ab, bei viel Physischen Schaden werdens Tabis und sonst meiste die mit Magic Pen. Dann weiß ich schon nichtmehr weiter, bau ich mir Haunting Guise? IdR tu ich das weil ich das Item super finde, hat natürlich effektiv kein Gegner mehr als 30 Magicres lohnt sich das nur wenn ich die Tabis trage.

Generell kann man sagen:
Dorans Ring -> Shoes/Sheen -> Haunting Guise (?!) -> Rod of Ages -> Rabadons
Dann bau ich Sheen zu Lichs Bane aus und das letzte Item, was Dorans ersetzt, ist wieder abhängig vom Gegnerteam: Abyssal Sceptor, Warmogs, Spirit Visage (+Heal/MRes Armor)..

Es gibt son Item was man aus dem HP/Manareg+Gold per sec macht was die Laufgeschwindigkeit des Teams erhöt, finde ich generell garnicht so doof - nur ist das Item im Endgame sehr schwach und der Effekt ist in der Theorie weit besser als in der Praxis - dafür ist die Regeneration und das Gold am Anfang sehr stark. 
Was ändern? Lohnt sich Haunting Guise oder finde ich das nur so geil? Mir persönlich kommts so vor als müsste ich mehr "tankyness" einbauen, aber in der Regel funktioniert es so ganz gut.


----------



## Pente (11. Juli 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir jetzt mal Yorick angesehen, nachdem er ja gebufft wurde. Jetzt ist er doch ein wenig OP, wie ich finde - was denkt ihr?
> 
> Ich spiel ihn so wie Phreak im show cast. Nur die Items fallen bei mir etwas anders aus (BV, Manamune, Mercury's Treats, TF). Kaufen werd ich ihn nicht. Er dient lediglich zu Unterhaltungszwecken atm.


US Server gespielt? Weil EU hat nach wie vor keinen Patch


----------



## skyline930 (11. Juli 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> US Server gespielt? Weil EU hat nach wie vor keinen Patch




Will Leona


----------



## Ennia (12. Juli 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> US Server gespielt? Weil EU hat nach wie vor keinen Patch



Ja, türlich. Den ungebufften Yorick mag ich nicht spielen


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

Ich mag nicht mit Gankplank im Gegnerteam spielen. 
1 Shoot --crittical--> Hälfte des Lebens weg.
Oder im early game, erster Kontakt, erster Schuss von ihm = 30% des Lebens weg... 
Was ist da los ?


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn der GP dir so viel Leben abzieht liegts wahrscheinlich daran, das er full AD runes hat und da sein Q ja so toll mit AD skaliert. 

GP is einfach cool nach dem Rework, ich glaube auch nicht, das der Verlust von dem einen Stack allzu viel ausmacht.

Slowt immernoch um 7%.

7x5=35% slow
7x4=28% slow

Plus RedBuff ist das immernoch ein verdammt krasser slow.
Deshalb Jungle GP ist immo meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Gank-Jungler.

Ich fühl mich aber trotzdem, wenn man mich counterjungled mit Trundle und Udyr etwas sicherer im Jungle.


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Juli 2011)

Jetz wo man Leona zumindestens bestaunen und ihre Fähigkeiten durchlesen kann, denk ich man wird mit ihr dezent junglen können.

man wird wohl so skillen Eklipse;Schild;Eklipse (oder Zenitklinge wenn man mit lvl 3 ganken will).

Aber ich glaub nicht, das man den blue mit ihr am Anfang schafft, naja wird man ja alles noch sehen.


----------



## Kronas (13. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Jetz wo man Leona zumindestens bestaunen und ihre Fähigkeiten durchlesen kann, denk ich man wird mit ihr dezent junglen können.
> 
> man wird wohl so skillen Eklipse;Schild;Eklipse (oder Zenitklinge wenn man mit lvl 3 ganken will).
> 
> Aber ich glaub nicht, das man den blue mit ihr am Anfang schafft, naja wird man ja alles noch sehen.



"Blue am Anfang nicht schaffen" gibts mitlerweile schon fast nicht mehr, schon alleine durch pulls von mid und vielleicht noch 1-2 hits von der Sidelane.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Sooo..nun ist sie ja da - und wie "soll" man sie ausrüsten? :-)_


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Juli 2011)

Als Tank also Schutz und dann so einstellen wie die Gegner Schaden machen sprich FoN;Thornmail etc.pp

Tanky AP würde ich nicht sagen, weil sie einfach nicht gut genug mit AP skaliert.


----------



## painschkes (14. Juli 2011)

_Alles klar - somit also auch Masteries 0/21/9?

Und sonst halt Full Tank und mit ihrem Stun/Slow "nur" unterstützten? :-O_


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bau sie so, wie ich von Anfang an sagte: Fulltank.

Masteries nehm ich allerdings 9/0/21. 
Runes: 
Magic Pen. (Marks)
Flat Armor/ Dodge (Seals)
Magic Resist per Level (Glyphs)
Flat Health/ Movement Speed (Quints)


----------



## skyline930 (16. Juli 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Ich bau sie so, wie ich von Anfang an sagte: Fulltank.
> 
> Masteries nehm ich allerdings 9/0/21.
> Runes:
> ...



Hm, meinst du man kann ohne Deffmasteries den Fulltank machen? 
Ich hab mir eher sowas überlegt, aber ich glaub das ist auch nicht optimal. (Fullitems, ich würd mir auf jeden Fall einen Philo rushen)
9/0/21 wär natürlich wegen dem CDR geiler.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2011)

statt der mpen reds würde ich eher zu arp reds tendieren. schaden willst du ja mit deinen skills nicht wirklich raushauen. die schlechte apskalierung ist also nur beiwerk und das mit mpen reds zu verstärken empfinde ich als verschwendet. falls mpen ihr passiv verstärkt dann weiß nee überlegung wert, aber das weis ich grad nicht^^.
mit den arp reds kannst du dafür im early effektiver farmen .. Mit nur Philo und hog und sonst dem carry alles lassen sind 40% cdr leider nur wunschvorstellung. allerdings fällt mir auch grad kein alternatives startbuild ein


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2011)

Jemand noch den Bug das bei Leona keine Fähigkeiten angezeigt werden?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

So mein Jarvan Build sieht so aus : 
Phylo ---> Heart ---> Boots ----> Mercurys ----> Triforce rushen ---> Warmorgs ----> Dieser Pfähler (oder wie der heißt) ---> Randiums Omen completen---> ?? 
Was soll ich als letztes Builden ? 
Ich hab bis jetzt fast immer auf nen Dornenpanzer gebaut ,jmd ne bessere Idee ?


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Wollte mir Leona holen, jetzt ist es doch Rumble geworden :>
Spielt sich eigentlich ganz gut, nur mMn. nicht für Random geeignet :/


----------



## Dolgrim (18. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So mein Jarvan Build sieht so aus :
> Phylo ---> Heart ---> Boots ----> Mercurys ----> Triforce rushen ---> Warmorgs ----> Dieser Pfähler (oder wie der heißt) ---> Randiums Omen completen---> ??
> Was soll ich als letztes Builden ?
> Ich hab bis jetzt fast immer auf nen Dornenpanzer gebaut ,jmd ne bessere Idee ?



1. Was mit MR? Naturgewalt oder Banshees würden ganz gut rein passen.


2. Solltest du einem Build, zumindest was defensive Items angeht, den Gegnern anpassen. Randiums bringt dir recht wenig, wenn das Gegnerteam aus 4x Magic dmg besteht  Da würde sich zB Banshee oder Naturgewalt früher lohnen, evtl. sogar vor Warmogs (so mein Empfinden)




skyline930 schrieb:


> Wollte mir Leona holen, jetzt ist es doch Rumble geworden :>
> Spielt sich eigentlich ganz gut, nur mMn. nicht für Random geeignet :/



Was holst du dir denn mit Rumble? Ich fand ihn damals eigentlich auch für Solo ganz gut. Ich weiß jetzt aus dem Kopf aber auch nicht die letzten Patchveränderungen.


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So mein Jarvan Build sieht so aus :
> Phylo ---> Heart ---> Boots ----> Mercurys ----> Triforce rushen ---> Warmorgs ----> Dieser Pfähler (oder wie der heißt) ---> Randiums Omen completen---> ??
> Was soll ich als letztes Builden ?
> Ich hab bis jetzt fast immer auf nen Dornenpanzer gebaut ,jmd ne bessere Idee ?



Gehst du mit Jarvan solo oder duo lane?

Wenn du duo gehst sage ich nochmal, geh junglen wenn du solo gehst ists fine .

zum Jungle build

E zuerst wegen Rüstung.

Kaufst eine Stoffrüstung und 5x Heiltrank und machst den Golem, dann kaufst du dir nen Madreds und Schuhe und fängst an den Schutz der Legion zu bauen. Der Schutz ist meiner Meinung nach ein optimales Tank Item. Es hat +hp, mres, und rüstung.
Dann auch Philostone; HoG (diese beiden Items wahlweise auch vor dem Schutz). Den Madreds machst du dann irgendwann, wenn du tanky genug bist zur Laterne (Free ward und Lebensraub ist was ganz feines).

WENN dir dein Team beim blue eine Hilfe gibt ist das sehr gut. Dann skillst du Q und versuchst mal Mitte zu ganken.

Allgemein: wenn ihr keinen Tank im Team habt würde ich Trinity weglassen wenn ihr einen habt, nimms halt mit.
Die Defitems musst du wie gesagt an den Gegner anpassen, ich würde auch den Philo verkaufen und lieber ne FoN bei massiven Magieschaden kaufen.


Gehst du Solo fängste ja bestimmt mit nem +15 hp reg Anhänger an (hab den Namen nicht im Kopf), weil du ja durch deinen E damit ein eingebautes Dorans Schild hast. Dann baust du eben Philo->Boots->Schutz oder fängst ihn an und baust erst ein HoG und dann musst du deinen Build eben auf den Gegner abstimmen und auf euer Line-up.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

Ha soviel Jarvan gespielt dass ich ganz vergessen hab wie viel Spaß es macht Xin zu spielen 

Reinstürmen ---> Ulti ---> Win  
Es macht einfach soviel Spaß xD


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

So builde ich auch meistens , Junglen ist nicht so mein Ding :s


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Juli 2011)

Es Jungle wins the game.

Vor allem mit Jarvan. Du kannst nen Gegner hochschleudern, slowen (danach nutzen die meisten Flash) und du hast DEMACIAAAAAAAAA. 
Perfekter Jungler.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ihn jetzt mal jungle gespielt. 
Auf der Lane gefällt er mir deutlich besser !  
Ich liebe Jarvan ,mit ihm gewinnt man fast jeden Teamfight. 
Ich hatte zwar nicht die tollsten Stats ,weil ich alles getankt habe ,aber wir haben trotzdem so gut wie jeden Team fight gewonnen


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Juli 2011)

Aber wie gesagt, wenn dann nach Möglichkeit solo lane.


----------



## Arosk (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr guter Malphite Build xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Bestes Gegnerteam, ohne Zweifel zu empfehlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2011)

Was ist ein Oxini ?


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Der erste Teil meines Beschwörernames. Bin immer so unkreativ mit Namen... Das heißt Säureregen auf griechisch.^^ 

Was soll: "because be a noob" bedeuten?^^ 

Edit: Oh Gott. Vorhin gegen 5 Tanks gespielt und wude die ganze Zeit getötet. 1/10/13


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2011)

Tja das kommt halt wenn man den Tank focused  

Ich hatte gestern ein 3vs3 ,das Gegner Team bestand aus : Mundo.Morde.Cho'gath 
omg wurden wir um gefetzt, die hatten so eine Regenerations Rate,die haben unsern Schaden einfach wegregeneriert.


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Tja das kommt halt wenn man den Tank focused
> 
> Ich hatte gestern ein 3vs3 ,das Gegner Team bestand aus : Mundo.Morde.Cho'gath
> omg wurden wir um gefetzt, die hatten so eine Regenerations Rate,die haben unsern Schaden einfach wegregeneriert.



Ich war selber ein Tank...ich darf den Tank focussen.^^
Ja, ist doof gegen 3/5 Tanks...
Hatte ja grad ne Vayne, die rumheult, dass Twitch top pusht. 5 Minuten später pusht sie bot und es war vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2011)

Mh Teemo ist auch immer mies im 3vs3 :'D


----------



## TrollJumper (23. Juli 2011)

Wer spielt schon 3vs3?


----------



## Pente (28. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Bestes Gegnerteam, ohne Zweifel zu empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh den Screenshot irgendwie nicht -.-


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Juli 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Screenshot irgendwie nicht -.-



Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass die Absprache in der Warteschlange meist nicht vorhanden ist und somit (wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen) 2 Tanks und 3 AD Champs gespielt werden. Und das passiert seit dem Split immer öfters... 2 Instant Lock ins...


----------



## Kronas (28. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass die Absprache in der Warteschlange meist nicht vorhanden ist und somit (wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen) 2 Tanks und 3 AD Champs gespielt werden. Und das passiert seit dem Split immer öfters... 2 Instant Lock ins...



Interessant finde ich auch, dass keiner von ihnen nach 26 Minuten mehr als 67 lasthits hat. So sieht das Spiel also aus, wenn man mehr loses als wins hat


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Juli 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch, dass keiner von ihnen nach 26 Minuten mehr als 67 lasthits hat. So sieht das Spiel also aus, wenn man mehr loses als wins hat



Jap, so sieht das aus. Glaube jetzt nur noch 6 mehr Loses.
Will jetzt nicht sagen, dass es nur an den andern liegt. Manchmal liegt es auch schon an mir, dass mein Team verliert.


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Juli 2011)

Am schlimmsten sind eigentlich die typen die nur flamen weil man scheiße spielt, obwohl sie selber feeden und fail initiaten.

Schon jemand Wukong gespielt?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juli 2011)

Heute vor der Arbeit (auf der ich grad bin^^) geholt. Mir gefällt er , wenn man das nach dem einen Bot-spiel so sagen kann. Ist bloß leicht dämlich das sein Ulti im Gegensatz zu Garens gecancled werden kann. War schon lustig gegen Soraka auf der Bot, starte Ult und der Silence hats direkt Zunichte gemacht xD. Sein Q ist wegen dem generellen reduce Bug noch ziemlich Meh, aber mit sheen sehr gut zu benutzen. Sein W ist einfach zauberhaft zum rum spielen. Der Dash ist im early (bin nicht viel weiter gekommen) eine sehr guter harrass mit w zusammen. Es fehlt etwas der sustain, aber ich denke das werde ich versuchen mit hpreg quints und doransschild auszugleichen und etwas defensiver spielen. So könnte er gut auf die Top lane passen. Makel ist da nur der ungenutzte Passiv.

generell ist in den ammi foren viel darüber diskutiert worden ob Wukong up ist im Vergleich zu anderen seiner art, und es stimmt schon das es ihm an sustain und cc fehlt (bis aufs ulti, aber das bei seite). Das lässt ihn etwas abfallen . Wie ich finde aber nichts was sich nicht durch ein Triforce beheben lässt. Ansonsten gehts bestimmt auch mit sheen und Frozen Mallet. In dem fall würde ich aber Sheen nicht weiter ausbauen. 

edit: warum sind eigentlich immer die falschen Skins im einer-bundle?^^ der Infernape skin sieht zwar ok aus, aber nach WW nun nicht unbedingt was einzigartiges. Da ist der General mir lieber


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: warum sind eigentlich immer die falschen Skins im einer-bundle?^^ der Infernape skin sieht zwar ok aus, aber nach WW nun nicht unbedingt was einzigartiges. Da ist der General mir lieber



Wie bei Jarvan, da sieht der Classic skin auch am besten aus. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, das der Darkforge Jarvan schon ziemlich schnucklig aussieht.

Ich denke man wird Wukong eher top solo spielen oder?


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juli 2011)

Ich denke auchd as solo top sein platz sein wird, zummindest im derzeitigen Meta 
Im Jungle konnte ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln, in den Foren konnte ich auch noch nichts großartiges darüber lesen. Aber sobald er sein ulti hat dürften seine Ganks ganz ok sein. Vor lvl 6 ist er damit aber nicht umbedingt zu gebrauchen, ähnlich wie WW. Wie es mit dem jungle speed aussieht konnte ich noch nicht in erfahrung bringen


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Juli 2011)

Gottseidank gibts dafür Onkel Stonewall 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my2lRqtHe6c&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (10. August 2011)

Wie ist Skarner eig so ? :'D


----------



## TrollJumper (11. August 2011)

Meh


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Oktober 2011)

Skarner ist ok


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Oktober 2011)

Aber auch erst seit den Buffs.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Ich seh Skarner höchstens in 3 von 25 Spielen...


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ich seh Skarner höchstens in 3 von 25 Spielen...



Wird dafür aber auch gut unterschätzt ^^
Also bei mir läufts mir Skarner im Jungle überwiegend gut ist aber mal so mal so. Hab auch stellenweise total schlechte Games, größtes Prob ist halt wenn der Gegner feeded ist und du selbst aber noch nicht soviel Gear hast bzw. grad erst am Trinty bauen bist. Macht es extrem schwer für Skarner, da man sehr sehr nah dran muss um irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Kann schwer beurteilen wie gut der ist, da ich wie gesagt, nur selten gegen ihn spiele und ihn selber 0 spielen kann. ;-)

EDIT: Hat jemand eine Champempfehlung für mich? Momentan bin ich nämlich nahezu Morgana fixiert und möchte gerne mein Pensum ausbauen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

vllt Kassadin ,Annie oder Veigar ?


----------



## Pente (14. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Kann schwer beurteilen wie gut der ist, da ich wie gesagt, nur selten gegen ihn spiele und ihn selber 0 spielen kann. ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Hat jemand eine Champempfehlung für mich? Momentan bin ich nämlich nahezu Morgana fixiert und möchte gerne mein Pensum ausbauen.



Wenn du gern Mid-Lane spielst:

- Akali
- Anivia
- Annie
- Brand
- Cassiopeia
- Galio
- Gragas
- Karthus
- Kassadin
- Kennen
- Lux
- Nidalee
- Swain
- Veigar
- Zilean

Sollte erst einmal genug Auswahl sein 


*Zu Skarner:*
Skarner ist einer der schnellsten Jungler und hat, dank seines Ultimates auch ziemlich starke Ganks ab Level 6, ähnlich wie Nocturne und Warwick. Passt meist jedoch nur in Lineups in denen man einen offensiv ausgerichteten Bruiser auf der Toplane spielt. Skarner selbst muss sehr defensiv bauen, da er als Initiator und Melee einfach vorne in den Gegnern steht und einiges aushalten muss. Wenn der Top-Laner dann auch zu defensiv ausgerichtet ist fehlt evtl Schaden und das bricht dem Team in den Teamfights dann letztendlich das Genick. Nasus wäre z.b. ein guter Bruiser. Nasus Slow + Skarner Slow und Ulti ist eine extrem harte Kombo für Ganks und auch in Teamfights sehr eklig für die Gegner.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Jo an Mid Champs wurden schon fast alle genannt . Kann dir nur Anivia ans Herz legen, sehr böse wenn man sie spielen kann. Ist aber nen umgewöhnung zu Morgana, da man erstens nicht mehr soviel aushällt und die Skillshots etwas langsamer sind . Ich spiele aber auch bevorzugt Anivia oder Morgana. Da Anivia gut in Mid und in fast allen Game Phasen ist und Morg gut ist wenn dein Team Line up der richtige Tank fehlt zum engagen.

Ansonsten halt mal gucken das man auch andere Rollen als Mid spielen kann, damit man in Solo Ranked oder allgemein in Games flexibler ist. Ich kann inzwischen alles gut spielen. Bin zwar auch am besten als Mid Ap Carry, kann aber das restliche auch ganz passabel spielen. Prob ist eher das mir bei Ad carrys und Supporter bzw. Tank noch Champs fehlen, da ich hier nur 1-2 gut spielen kann und wenn die jemand pickt oder bannt ist halt scheisse ^^. Wobei Vayne und Alistar sehr selten gebannt werden.

@Pente. Das mit den Ganks ist so ne Sache für sich du brauchst im vergleich zu einigen anderen Junglern wie Lee oder Noc ein extrem gute Positunierung zum Ganken. Da du sehr sehr nah ran musst um überhaupt was machen zu können und nicht wie ein Lee einfach von der Seite kommst Skillshot und am Gegner bist. Will damit nicht sagen das Skarner ein schlechter Ganker ist nur brauchte ich z.b. ein paar Games mit Skarner um zu kapieren das das mit den Ganks etwas anders laufen muss. Als is es vorher gewohnt war. 
Zum Damage ich baue mit Skarner immer erst Wriggelrs,Trinty, Glacial und dann nen Wits End. Je nach Enemy Line up und Fed bzw. Lane Domination geh ich sogar auf Attac Speed Boots. Bis jetzt liefs damit immer sehr gut, ist natürlich von Line up und wie das Game läuft unterschiedlich wenn ich z.b. keinen guten Farm habe hol ich mir auch erst mal mehr Life oder je nach Line up AR oder MR. Hatte bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie das Problem das der Schaden in Teamfigts gefehlt hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

ich finde skarners ganks super, aber ich bin auch mit udyr ins junglen eingestiegen. von daher hab ich ganks schon immer ohne gapcloser vollbracht. ich persönlich finde skarners ganks auch vor lvl 6 dank slow und ms buff super. natürlich nur wenn es die situation erlaubt. und auf tank gebaut später ein super initiator.


----------



## TrollJumper (14. November 2011)

Ganks sind schon ein Erfolg wenn der Gegner Flash wasted.
Flash kann auch ein guter gapcloser sein um z.B Skarners Ult zu landen oder als Udyr einen Bärstun zu landen.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ganks sind schon ein Erfolg wenn der Gegner Flash wasted.
> Flash kann auch ein guter gapcloser sein um z.B Skarners Ult zu landen oder als Udyr einen Bärstun zu landen.



Flash+ Utli sollte man als Skarner definitiv beherrschen um. Für Ganks immer gut und im Teamfight sehr wichtig schneller Flash ,den Ad oder Ap Carry geschnappt und mit Schild zum eignenen Team.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Wenn du gern Mid-Lane spielst:
> 
> - Akali
> - Anivia
> ...


Stimmt, da hab ich noch einiges vor mir 



Danke dir und den anderen, die Vorschläge gemacht haben


----------



## H2OTest (20. Dezember 2011)

Das ist die perfekte Mid-lane! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Dezember 2011)

euer ryze sollte sich in eine ecke stellen und schämen


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> euer ryze sollte sich in eine ecke stellen und schämen



Mögliche Items bau sowas auch aber eig erst nachdem ich Banshees und Glacial habe


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Dezember 2011)

darum gehts ja. ryze baust du mit den entsprechenden items tanky, damit er auch konstant seinen dmg ausspucken kann. dazu kommt das ryze selbst mit einem gerushten aa kaum mehr schaden macht als mit tear alleine. man hat schließlich noch nichtd as mana um die ap überhaupt zu merken und nur fürs mana reicht auch erstmal die tear


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Dezember 2011)

Hab grade Kayle für mich entdeckt, die ist einfach toll


----------



## Gazeran (9. Januar 2012)

Jo leute, mich hats auch gepackt 
Spiele seit 2 Wochen exzessiv LoL!

Hab mir am anfang Twitch geholt, der wurd mir allerdings zu squishy und im endgame war er zu leicht auszuhebeln :S
Danach hab ich mir mal Corki gekauft, Urf-Skin ftw... der is auch recht cool, allerdings wollt ich mir jetz mal nen AP champ holen.
Zurzeit hats mir Brand angetan! Läuft auch soweit ganz gut, gegner teilweise onehit 

Build ist atm so:
Dorans Ring
Hextech Revolver
Das Buch mit der 25% Zaubervampiraura
Rabadons Zauberhut
Der Stab mit 40% Magiepen
Game vorbei 

Sry das ich die namen noch nicht so kenne ^^"

Kann mir jemand evtl tipps geben?


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Jo leute, mich hats auch gepackt
> Spiele seit 2 Wochen exzessiv LoL!
> 
> Hab mir am anfang Twitch geholt, der wurd mir allerdings zu squishy und im endgame war er zu leicht auszuhebeln :S
> ...



So hab ich Brand früher im Low Level auch gebaut macht viel PEW PEW xD
Probleme wirst du halt mit dem Build haben sobald die Gegner dich Focusen und du Onehit Down gehst.
Ich würde dir auf jeden fall empfehlen mir ein Ryals zu holen bzw. realtiv früh den Belt mit Life zu holen, damit du nicht mehr so schnell stirbst und dann Ryals fertig baust Aoe Slow ist auch net schlecht. Und an sich brauchst du noch ein Deff Item mit Brand da du keine Escape hast und wenn deine Combo erst mal draußen ist du 8 Sec fast keine möglichkeit hast, dir jemanden vom Leib zu halten also entweder ganz Tanky mit Road of Ages bauen oder später nen Banshees wenn die Gegner guten AP Schaden haben, sonst ist ein Hourglass nie verkehrt. Baue Cassio und Ahri meistens nach dem selben Build und der geht eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Januar 2012)

Mein Brand Endgame Build ist normalerweise folgendermaßen, bin damit eigentlich zufrieden und recht erfolgreich (Brand ist mein main-AP-mid). Reihenfolge ist je nach situation:

Sorcerer Boots
Rod of Ages
Rylais 
Rabadon
Will of the Ancients
Void Staff

Das deckt sich in etwa mit deinem Build. Wenn du ein anderes Defensives Item haben willst (Viel CC/melees machen es dir schwer) dann Rod of Ages gegen Hourglass/Banshees ersetzen. Für mehr PewPew kann ein Morellos Evil Tome/DFG helfen.
Mit dem obigen Build hast du aber eigentlich genug HP um im Teamfight zumindest deine komplette Combo raushauen ohne zu sterben. Schaden kommt auch genug raus. Effective Health Physical ~5k, Effective Health Magical ~4k, mit Pot ~700AP

Runen hab ich im Moment drin: Marks - MPen, Quints - Flat AP, Seals - mp5/level, Glyphs - AP/level. Masteries 21/0/9, Flash+Ignite.

Wenn du als Brand in den Teamfight "einsteigst", gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Einer ihrer Kernspieler ist EQ stunbar. Stunnen, töten mit allem was geht, wenn möglich, versuchen Ultimate aufzuheben. Du hast viel und schnellen Burst, sodass du schnell wieder umfocusen kannst.
2. Keiner der Kernspieler ist stunbar. Versuchen so schnell wie möglich die Ultimate zu benutzen um alle 5 Ticks zu treffen. Mit E passive verteilen, möglichst viele Ziele mit W treffen. Q aufheben falls einer zu dir kommen und dich töten könnte. Dabei immer bereit sein auf Punkt 1 zu wechseln und einen der Kernspieler zu focusen.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Brand sind (falls der Rest vom Team fähig ist) so, das man nicht unbedingt Squishys focusen muss. Durch die Passive und Voidstaff tut man auch bruisern sehr weh, und durch die Ultimate zerstört man a) das gegnerische Positioning b) das gegnerische Team durch einen Quadra oder c) beides.
(Bisher beste "LOL"-Moment mit Brand: Gefeedet auf mid, wir waren die unteren, 3 Gegner chasen unseren Jungler, alle relativ full. Unser Jungler rennt durch den Busch zwischen den Mid Towern, neben dem Redbuff. Ich komme entgegen, Ulti + W, Triplekill in 2 Sekunden , danach kam sofort der Surrender xD)


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2012)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hab grade Kayle für mich entdeckt, die ist einfach toll



Mh ich bin immer etwas vorsichtig wenn ich einen Kayle Spieler sehe weil 90% sind "olololololololo-gotthischamp4freemustplay" Spieler ..-.-


----------



## Kersyl (29. April 2012)

Hey da. Ich dachte mir, ich schreibe mal einige meiner Erfolgslanekonzepte hier rein, mit denen man relativ gut klarkommt, basierend auf einer Menge spielen mit den jeweiligen Champs


TOP SOLO:

Champions, welche ich empfehlen kann weil sie schwer zu kontern sind/einfach stark sind: Mordekaiser, Rumble, Singed, Mundo

*Mordekaiser*: Ganz simpel. Er ist so stark, weil er eine Menge sustain (Langlebigkeit bzw. regeneration durch was-auch-immer hat), hohen schaden und eine hohe defensive besitzt, vorallem durch den Metallschild.

Skillreihenfolge: R->E->W->Q

Summonerskills: Ignite IMMER mitnehmen, damit die ulti auch den Gegner sicher finished, Und dann TP, Flash oder exhaust, je nach eigenermessen.

Build: Hier gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, je nach Gegnerteam.

1: Regenerationpendant (genauer Name fällt mir nicht ein) (435g)
	Laufstiefel (350g)
	Hextechrevolver (1200g)
	Ninjatabi bei AD auf der top, Merkurs stiefel bei viel CC/AP (900g/1200g)

Und ab hier hängt es davon ab, wie stark das Gegnerteam in welchem Bereich ist.

Für gewöhnlich ist es immer gut, seinen Hextechrevolver zu Wille der Uralten auszubauen, und sich ein Rylais zu kaufen.

Jedoch ist es ratenswert, wenn das Gegnerteam stark AD lastig ist, sich ein Sonnenfeuercape oder sogar Dornenpanzer zu kaufen, bei starkem AP ein Höllenszepter odr Naturgewalt

Im grunde sind folgende Items ratenswert:

-Rylais Kristallszepter (3150g)
-Sonnenfeuercape (2610g)
-Dornenpanzer (2000g)
-Höllenszepter 
-Naturgewalt
-Rabadons Todeshaube (3600g)
-Geisterhafte Erscheinung

Sorry, das ich die Goldpreise nicht mehr im Kopf habe.

Gameplay:Relativ simpel. Mit E möglichst viele gegner erwischen, Skills spammen sobald man angegriffen wird. Ulti erst nutzen wenn man unter 80% HP ist, damit der Spellvamp auch sinn macht.

Man ist NICHT Gott, gerade nicht im early, aber wenn man's richtig macht, und der Shaco (beispiel für einen squishy jungler) einen Ganken zu meint, haut ruhig E-Q-W drauf und falls es reicht, ult + ignite.

Wenn man pushed (was man zwangsweise tut) dann höchstens bis zum Turm und die Gegner gegenpushen lassen.

Mir bekannte direkte Konter: Ranged, Kogmaw

Alles mit hoher range kontert einen Morde, vorallem Kogmaw wegen seinem absurden Damageoutput und seiner hohen range. Da dieser SEHR selten auf der top ist, sollte man selten probleme haben.

Ich lass mich gerne auch korrigieren. Für den Rest kommt später noch was.

MFG


----------



## tear_jerker (29. April 2012)

morde solo top würde ich nur bedingt empfehlen, auf der mid macht er sich besser.
der grund ist das mordekaiser kein cc oder escape hat und mit seinem fast schon autopush toplane sehr gefährlich für ihn wird. sobald ein nungler mit red buff oder cc vorbei kommt, muss man schon flash zünden und der hat bekanntlich auch einen hohen cd. 
wenn man ihn aber auf der top spielt würde ich unbedingt mit schuhen anfangen plus 3 pots. eventuell mit spellvamp quints für den early sustain. gerade gegen die beliebten bruiser auf der top lane hat man sonst doch schwierigkeiten davon zu kommen.
als counter würden mir spontan kennen und teemo einfallen, aber auch die üblichen verdächtigen wie lee, riven, udyr etc dürften kein großen probleme gegen ihn haben


----------



## tonygt (29. April 2012)

Joa schließe ich mich Tear an, wenn überaupt Morde picken dann doch eher Midlane als Top, Top gehört er doch eher zu den schwächeren, durch seine Hohe Gank Anfälligkeit und den Autopush der auf der Top Lane oftmals tödlicher ist als auf einer Mid Lane. Zweites Problem an Morde ist das fehlen von CC, weswegen ich auch obwohl ich ihn gerne spiele und immer noch oft als Ahri oder Karthus counter nehme, doch sonst immer seltener Picke.


----------

